# What Advice Have You Shared In Creative Ways?



## hauntedtexan (Jun 4, 2017)

The next time you are riding with your kid or your grandkid and see a police car, ask them this: "Do You know what kind of car that officer drives on his day off?" There is a good chance they will reply "Nope", thinking you know something they don't. Then say: "Neither do I, but if they see you driving crazy on their day off, guess who they will be looking for the next time on duty?"

At our advanced ages, we are  fountains of knowledge and just need advice on getting it to the next generations. Your ideas, please?


----------



## HipGnosis (Jun 5, 2017)

I only fix things for relatives and most friends if they help me do the fixing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 14, 2017)

"Creative ways"...now THAT'S the catch!


----------

